# Pimg gets a pause table



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Forgive the messy house; I just finished carpeting the table. Pimg was also outside in play mode, so obedience wasn't so hot. Overall though, the table proved to be very sturdy, and she loves jumping up on it. I had initially used 1" PVC for the legs as seen below, but found that it was just too shaky. I switched those legs out with simple 2x4s (I used pressure treated because it will go outside in the summer).

Here's the PVC legs that didn't work out:

























Here's the 2x4 legs plus carpet with mitered corners:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!!!! Love the video!

Remember we need to use the treats tons and tons and tons and tons as rewards. (small treats given frequently, not HUGE treats given infrequently) 

Only STOP using the rewards when our pups are 100% fun and fast with a command. and then move to the 'random' reinforcement'. And changing the 'where' I do a command often means I need to go back to the treating 100% for awhile cause location makes a difference in their ability to understand and perform a command.

I know I need to keep in mind it's not just that they know the commands and DO the commands............. I want them to LOVE the training itself! So the more treats I use, the more frequently... the more my dogs love the learning itself.

And when they love the learning, I have to just give the command once (cause they get the treat then  ) and they keep it fast!

My current instructor has me toss the treat on the ground for the 'Off' command, so it keeps then eagerly jumping off the table. Just as they eagerly get back on cause of the many many treat they earn!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

table came out great and I love the video,,hey the table can also double as a coffee table)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> table came out great and I love the video,,hey the table can also double as a coffee table)


I agree he should start thinking about furniture making when he's done with all the agility stuff!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job on the table and nice video! Pimg looks great!

In addition to what MRL said on increasing the number of treats, may I offer a small suggestion? Pimg seems to be really focused in on your hand, so I might stop grabbing the treat before you give her the commands. This is something I have really had to work on, but it makes a huge difference when they get used to doing their job on the obstacles without watching your hand with the food constantly.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It was a lot of fun building it (I love building things). I thought about making it a bit lower so that it could be a more permanent part of the living room, but I decided to follow specs for "standard" agility equipment.

NADAC didn't list a pause table dimension. 
AKC requires 36" square at 24" high for Pimg's size.
USDAA requires 36" square at 12, 16, or 24" high.

So given those requirements, I just made it 36" x 36" x 24" In the summer I will move it outside. Even in the house I have an extra room to store it in, so no big deal there. Regarding the treats- that's a great idea about given them more frequently. I will definitely use it!

Thanks again everyone- this is a lot of fun! Oh, and I forgot to tell everyone- Pimg did the tunnel at full length (straight, in a "C", and in a "V") for the first time in class on Saturday! Such a proud dad right here...


----------

